# Flexi-Rein / Carl Hester Rein - anyone used them?



## cpendle (6 April 2008)

Hi 

Apolgies if this has been posted about before.  But has anyone used a Flexi-rein or Carl Hester rein for schooling and if so, what did you think?  What problem did you use if for and how long did it take to have an effect?

I've a youngster who tends to get very tight in his jaw and I don't think I'm always quick enough to 'give' with my hands.  I thought this might help us?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zoobie (6 April 2008)

I like the look of the Carl Hester rein. I haven't used it but would be interested if anyone has. My Carol Mailor reins are languishing in the bottom of box somewhere.


----------



## ajones (6 April 2008)

i liked it on the tb mare i schooled last year helped her so much  but didn't like it on jack who's very strong and just kept leaning on it


----------



## DidiR (6 April 2008)

what do Carol Mailer reins do/how do they work? 

Ditto Carl Hester reins?


----------



## ajones (6 April 2008)

i used the flexi reins they help stop any tension going to the horses mouth and imitate a pair of perfect hands.
They're bacisally apiece of elastic that you put into the reins (clip it to the bit and attatch the reins to the other end). It absorbs any accidental jerks the rider makes with the reins, making the horse more relaxed about a contact. They're not a training aid for the horse, they train the rider


----------



## ajones (6 April 2008)

found this on another forum..

Why? - Because the FLEXI-REIN has been developed to provide the correct starting point for a more relaxed, balanced and obedient horse. How? - Whilst riding in the FLEXI-REIN, the design allows your horse to naturally flex his poll and neck, your horse will soon learn to relax as stiffness and tension are relieved when the uptake of elastic absorbs any sudden movements on a soft and highly sensitive mouth.


Effective but sympathetic communication through the bit is essential whilst riding and the horse will soon react to discomfort and pain from the bit by resisting, therefore becoming hollow and unbalanced which leads to problems such as snatching at the reins, jogging, feeling tense, pulling and leaning on the bit and more worrying problems such as bucking and rearing, the list is endless. 
Once the FLEXI-REIN is fitted you will soon notice you are riding a happier horse, softer in his mouth and willing to `drop on to the bit`. FLEXI-REIN will alleviate the problems mentioned above and vast improvements on your horses` way of going will ensure better results every time you ride, whether just hacking, schooling or during competition. This remarkable product is also an invaluable item of tack whilst lungeing. 

A must for all horses/ponies and riders. Make FLEXI-REIN part of your bridle.

The FLEXI-REIN inserts easily between the bit and your reins and can easily incorporate a martingale. FLEXI-REIN can be ridden on the first adjustment for general schooling and hacking, with the second adjustment used for stronger horses or for faster work where more control is needed.


----------



## Parkranger (6 April 2008)

I brought some originally for schooling the WB I had on loan but he used to lean on them.

Use them on my new TB and they work wonders - they're great for the more sensitive horses who need a constant contact - especially as I'm still not the most accomplised rider with my contact!


----------



## DidiR (6 April 2008)

I understand.. sounds useful.


----------



## Parkranger (6 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i used the flexi reins they help stop any tension going to the horses mouth and imitate a pair of perfect hands.
They're bacisally apiece of elastic that you put into the reins (clip it to the bit and attatch the reins to the other end). It absorbs any accidental jerks the rider makes with the reins, making the horse more relaxed about a contact. They're not a training aid for the horse, they train the rider 

[/ QUOTE ]

that's why I prefered the Carl Hester ones - they look like proper reins - other ones look like reins made up out of bungee ropes


----------



## mattilda (6 April 2008)

I have a similar type of rein but can't remember what they are called. I use them occasionally on my WB who has a tendency to lean on the right rein and I then hang on to thet rein and it becomes a viscious circle. These reins remove that tension from us both and imo are great.


----------



## Tiffany (6 April 2008)

I recently bought a type of flexi rein  
and I'm really happy with it. My horse's mouth used to split when I first bought her so I've always been very careful with my hands cos I don't want to hang on. My trainer says when she's a little tense I tend not to have any contact particularly, on one rein so I thought I'd try the flexi. Anyway, it seems to give me a better feel and she seems more relaxed through her jaw and neck.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Might just be physcological but it makes me feel better and she seems to work in a more relaxed manner  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The Carl Hester one looks really good but a lot of money to spend if you are not sure it will help.


----------



## Cop-Pop (6 April 2008)

I used the Stubben ones on my mare as she pulls like mad and bolts if you give drop the contact.  They worked really well and she softened a lot - I now used both the flexi reins and normal reins now.  YO used them on hers but they didn't suit all of them.  Stubben ones are available on eBay for abt £20 - much cheaper than Carl Hester ones!


----------



## pinktiger (6 April 2008)

another question then,,, what happens to your contact when you take them off and go into competitons?????????  must be a more tense situation???????


----------



## Bert&Maud (6 April 2008)

I have a pair of flexi reins for my youngster. He tends to hang on the right rein, and I tend to hang on back! These have really helped. But they are only meant as a training aid, and once the horse is well established in its work and ready for competition, I would not expect to be using them still, although they will probably be useful to use occasionally.


----------



## Tiffany (7 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
another question then,,, what happens to your contact when you take them off and go into competitons?????????  must be a more tense situation??????? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I think the Flexi Rein has helped my hands so much my hands are better even without it because it does help you establish the right 'feel' for a contact


----------



## MagicMelon (7 April 2008)

I think I know the answer, but are the Flexi-Rein or Carl Hester ones allowed for us in BE dressage?


----------

